# Schrift mit Hintergrund verbinden!



## SpinT (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi all

Ich habe ein Problem ich habe eine schrift nach einem Tutorial gemacht. (http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/glitzer_schrift.shtml)
Und ich habe einen Hintergrund erstellt. (http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1539.php)
So jetzt habe ich 2 psd dateien. Und ich möchte gerne den Text auf den Hintergrund haben, aber wenn ich das mit dem Zauberstab ausschneiden will, dann ist da noch viel zu viel vom hintergrund mit bei. :-(
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die schrift besser ausschneiden kann oder ob das irgendwie anders besser geht

MfG .:LnX|Sp!nT


----------



## Xdreamer (21. Dezember 2004)

Deine Schrift sitzt ja sicher auf einer eigenen Ebene. Nun öffnest du beide psd Dateien und stellst die Fenster nebeneinander hin. Nimm das "Verschieben-Werkzeug" (v) und zieh einfach die Schrift in die psd Datei wo dein Hintergrund liegt. Fertig.


----------



## SpinT (21. Dezember 2004)

ja aber ich habe bei meiner schrift nur noch eine ebene. Weil ich die beiden ebenen laut Tutorial zusammen fassen sollte. Und wenn ich nun die Schrift ebene auf die Hintergrund .psd ziehe, dann is der schwarze hintergrund von der schrift dabei.

MfG .:LnX|Sp!nT


----------



## kirchel (21. Dezember 2004)

Ja dann mach das Tutorial noch mal und verbinde dieses mal die Ebenen nicht miteinander.
Oder aber du hast die Datei noch nicht geschlossen seit dem du es erstellt hast, weil dann kannst im Protokoll einfach ein paar schritte zurück gehen.

Weil ich glaube die Schrift jetzt vom Hintergrund zu trennen wird fast mehr arbeit sein, und mit einem weniger guten Ergebnis als wenn du es neu machst.

Kirchel


----------



## Xdreamer (21. Dezember 2004)

kirchel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja dann mach das Tutorial noch mal und verbinde dieses mal die Ebenen nicht miteinander.
> Oder aber du hast die Datei noch nicht geschlossen seit dem du es erstellt hast, weil dann kannst im Protokoll einfach ein paar schritte zurück gehen.
> 
> Weil ich glaube die Schrift jetzt vom Hintergrund zu trennen wird fast mehr arbeit sein, und mit einem weniger guten Ergebnis als wenn du es neu machst.
> ...


Hehe, genau :-]


----------



## SpinT (21. Dezember 2004)

thx für die schnellen Antworten! Ich werd mich da gleich mal dransetzten!

MfG .:LnX|Sp!nT


----------

